# Best place to get NATO straps from?



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wondering the best place to order nato straps and who has the best variety(color & size) ? Has anyone ordered from http://natostrap.com/ :think:


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*Last time I bought them it was from the MoD supplier Phoenix*

They make the g-10 for England, and are the real deal.

their email is	
[email protected]

and they take pay pal


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't ordered from that site, but their prices seem reasonable. I would also try http://www.internationalwatchman.com/home.html . I'm not quite sure where they are on the site - but I emailed International Watchman and he sent over the pictures right away. They appear very high quality and the seller is very reputable. I ordered a few this week and I should get them soon.

-Ross


----------



## jbaca (Oct 20, 2007)

west coast time and Broadarrow/Mwr


jsanta19 said:


> I was wondering the best place to order nato straps and who has the best variety(color & size) ? Has anyone ordered from http://natostrap.com/ :think:


----------



## bennytheball (Jul 29, 2008)

Try www.strapshop.co.uk . Excellent quality straps.....I have bought many straps from this site and would highly recommend them.


----------



## ghettochild (Sep 14, 2008)

Time Factors straps are supposed to be very good.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

ghettochild said:


> Time Factors straps are supposed to be very good.


+1....and I can vouch...Eddie's are very nice.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Last time I bought them it was from the MoD supplier Phoenix*



Strela said:


> They make the g-10 for England, and are the real deal.
> 
> their email is
> [email protected]
> ...


Hi, do you know if there is an on-line catalogue or a website for phoenix straps? Are these the same sold togheter with CWC watches by Silvermans? Or it is possible they're sold also by RTL watches? Infact they say "These are made by the official supplier to the British Ministry of Defence."

I've both Timefactors' and CWC nato strap. Timefactors are probably better in term of quality, but i prefer the 'feel' of the CWC's nato. More toolish.

thanks!


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

jsanta19 said:


> I was wondering the best place to order nato straps and who has the best variety(color & size) ? Has anyone ordered from http://natostrap.com/ :think:


Seems your link has crashed them! Bandwidth limit exceeded. You ought to get a commission! ;-)


----------



## doug-mclean (Jul 19, 2009)

Try TAD gear out of San Francisco they have very well made ones
in great colors and sizes


----------



## phalkone (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm also in a real bind about which NATO strap I should get. Normally I would get the one from timefactors, but Eddie is on holiday until 18 of august. I myself leave for holiday on the 19th. So unfortunately timefactors is not an option.
I live in Europe and since I want fast shipping and reasonable cost I think ordering from overseas is also not an option.
eBay also doesn't seem like a good option because it is very hard to judge the quality.
The shop I am considering is rltwatches.co.uk. I'm interested in ordering the 20mm Black NATO strap, which normally should follow the specifications of the MOD (since they supposedly get it from the same supplier). One essential thing these specifications don't mention is the minimum wrist size. My wrist is only 16cm so I'm worried it is going to be to big. I'm of course also wondering about the quality and the reliability of the store.


----------



## watchnuts (Jul 27, 2008)

Try countrycomm.com... Plenty of straps for you to choose from.

It's in the US but I'm sure some good soul on the forum can ship it to you.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

phalkone said:


> The shop I am considering is rltwatches.co.uk. I'm interested in ordering the 20mm Black NATO strap, which normally should follow the specifications of the MOD (since they supposedly get it from the same supplier). One essential thing these specifications don't mention is the minimum wrist size. My wrist is only 16cm so I'm worried it is going to be to big. I'm of course also wondering about the quality and the reliability of the store.


RTL seems to be OK. Never bought from them, but RTL has also a watch forum and cutomers seem to be happy with service.

I wonder if RTL nato strap are the same sold with CWC watches: does anybody know? They say they have the same supplier of MOD, so i suppose it is the same as CWC.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

The original supplier to the MoD is Phoenix straps, IIRC. I also think they can be reached by e-mail (perhaps identifiyable through the forum search feature).


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

watchnuts said:


> Try countrycomm.com... Plenty of straps for you to choose from.
> 
> It's in the US but I'm sure some good soul on the forum can ship it to you.


I have bought several from Countrycomm.com and they are great. They have a lot of other "interesting" products as well. like say a pocket grappling hook. You just never know when you are going to need one.


----------



## Imjinman (Aug 14, 2009)

jsanta19 said:


> I was wondering the best place to order nato straps and who has the best variety(color & size) ? Has anyone ordered from http://natostrap.com/ :think:


For Regimental NATO straps try http://www.smartturnout.co.uk/acatalog/watch-straps.html

In the colours of British and US regiments...but only 18mm. Please put them under pressure to make 20mm versions!!! Very frustrating but look good.


----------



## lawman0210 (Aug 5, 2009)

jbaca said:


> west coast time and Broadarrow/Mwr


West Coast Time??? I wish I could confirm that I ordered a nato strap from them through Ebay and after 19 days I canceled my order. He said it was mailed off 3 times. I really looked forward to getting the strap because his ebay ad made it sound like it was so much better then others. Can anyone tell me if its worth a 2-3 week wait? Are there ones out there as good or better? Can they get the product to you before your watch wears out? Seriously in these times a watch band should only take a few days to get it to you its not a big screen t.v. I have ordered stuff from Hong Kong and have received them in much less time.

I am also looking for a nice leather pilots type strap for my b1 as well as some nice nato straps for my luminox watches


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Crusader said:


> The original supplier to the MoD is Phoenix straps, IIRC. I also think they can be reached by e-mail (perhaps identifiyable through the forum search feature).


So Phoenix should be also the supplier of CWC watches :think:, since they are the watches issued to the MoD?


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*Phoenix might be the issue item, but*

the Maratac is the best out there. I've tried them all. Really.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix might be the issue item, but*

Just out of curiosity, since I'm new to the watch community, why are NATO bands so popular (other than that they look cool and James Bond had one  )?

Are they all constructed out of nylon? Do they handle water well? Problems with fraying or breathability?

Thanks, just some stuff I'm curious about.


----------



## Militarywatchdude (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy my natos from Watch Rick.com


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix might be the issue item, but*



WtchSeekr said:


> Just out of curiosity, since I'm new to the watch community, why are NATO bands so popular (other than that they look cool and James Bond had one  )?
> 
> Are they all constructed out of nylon? Do they handle water well? Problems with fraying or breathability?
> 
> Thanks, just some stuff I'm curious about.


Washable, replaceable, no ill effects of water would be the strong points for me. I also find they draw less sweat than leather.


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix might be the issue item, but*

Anyone know of any department store chains that carry NATO straps? I would like to pick one up locally and don't really want to wait for shipping.

I went to a watch store near me called Watch World, and I couldn't believe they didn't have any Nato style straps.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix might be the issue item, but*



Crusader said:


> Washable, replaceable, no ill effects of water would be the strong points for me. I also find they draw less sweat than leather.


Makes sense.


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*JCrew carries them*

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/accessories.jsp


----------



## Imjinman (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix might be the issue item, but*



WtchSeekr said:


> Makes sense.


Most importantly, especially if you swim or surf, is that they are a safety strap. If one pin gets broken (eg by the watch being wrenched or caught in something eg a surfer's leg rope) the watch doesn't fall into the water, as the strap is still looped on the remaining pin (unlike a 'normal' strap). If 2 pins break then...tough luck

...I have lost 2 watches surfing until I changed to a NATO strap and managed to save a watch otherwise lost.

BC


----------



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks all for your help. I ended up ordering 3 natos, 1 20mm from ebay (seiko prince) and the other 2 from gnomonwtches (a 18mm & 22mm). Both are doing great I love the feel of them I used them to up date an older Wenger field watch and a knock around Relic that I wear they look great. I also ordered a Maratac Zulu (countrycomm) for the Relic it is also very comfortable. I Ordered the 22mm for my SKX007 and have not use it yet cause i can't get the band off I think I'm going to have to take it to a watch shop to have it done, unless you all have any suggestions on how to do it . :thanks again. I think I may have turned a friend of mine (who is not big into watches) into a Nato strap fan he love the idea of being able to change the colors and love the feel.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

I can get a good deal on a NATO from The Watch Prince, anyone have any experience with them? They only NATO I've owned is a Maratac, which I'm pleased with, how do they compare?


----------



## Rimbaud (Feb 10, 2009)

I can highly recommend gnomonwatches. They have a great assortment of both Nato and Zulu straps. I bought 8 nato straps and one zulu strap, just the other week from Mr Tan.


----------

